# Platy Fry!



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

Well it was a good job I put my platy in the breeder box yesterday morning, because later that day she had 17 fry! :fun: 

I did get a little worried though cuz she had some of 'em tail first, but they were all fine and are getting on great!

I've got one question though, would a 3.5gal with UGF be OK for a fry tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

congratulatios. Enjoy wathching them grow! 
They will be ok in that size tank for a few weeks.Don't forget regular water changes as fry are more sensitive to toxins.
mouse


----------



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

yup will do! I'm gonna keep maybe 1 or 2 of 'em but I'll sell the rest.


----------

